# 2012 Cripple Creek Catfish Tournament Schedule



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

Cripple creek will host one a month and I will host one a month at Cripple Creek. Cripple creek is located 3 miles from Tappan lake. Sign-ups are at 4; weigh-in is 7:30 following morning. Additional info available at 740-922-0841
Here are the dates for cripple creek catfish tournaments 2012:
April 21,28
May19,26
June 9,16
July 21,28
August 4,11
September 1,8
October 6,20
Hope this helps some of you and look forward to seeing you _on the water!!!_:T


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

first bump^


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Are there different rules for different tournaments? what are the entry fees?


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Which ones are cripple Creek? and which ones are your's? A lot of people were complaining last year not knowing what was going on. They got diluted and had way less turnout from too many tourney's going on.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Just found out yesterday there are actually 3 diff tourney's a month running out of Cripple.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone have the pics taken by the folks at cripple creek at the Jim Corey memorial tournament last year (2011) by any chance? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im not sure but I would say the first of the 2 dates are the actual "cripple creek" tournaments, and the 2nd is the other...There are a ton of tournaments out that way anymore...There was the Cripple ones last year, then another guy was running some from out there, and this year I guess Darlenes grandson is holding some too...


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

catfish_hunter said:


> Im not sure but I would say the first of the 2 dates are the actual "cripple creek" tournaments, and the 2nd is the other...There are a ton of tournaments out that way anymore...There was the Cripple ones last year, then another guy was running some from out there, and this year I guess Darlenes grandson is holding some too...


that's why I said 3 a month out there. 

So many people were complaining last year about the confusion and then lack of attendence with having more than just the Cripple tourney held out of the same place. the last tourney HHCA held he didn't even enter himself ending up letting one team fish all night being the only entry in the tourney and didn't even come back to weigh in.....just left their entry with Darlene.


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry for delayed response on here guys. Darlene's grandson is not running any tournaments at Cripple Creek that i know of. He was originally going to run some however he moved out and as far as Darlene or myself know the only tournament dates are listed. With that being said Darlene's dates are April 28, May 26, June 16, July 28, Aug 4 (memorial tournament for Jim Corey) Sept 1, Oct 6....in response to CrappieCat the fellow who entered the last Tournament was the only person fishing and he knew that was a grand possibility when he signed up (it was after 6 pm and snowing) and i told him if that happened that his entry fee would be at cripple creek...you are correct saying i didn't enter because my granddad was ill at the time and i left to go see him before he passed on. I'm extremely apologetic for any and all confusion this has caused and i hope to see everyone on the water!!!


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

Also the rules are the same for both tournaments!!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

What are entry fees? How many fish? Flathead pot? Payout scale?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Last year it was....

Main tournament :weigh in 3 channels $10 buy in 

Flathead pot(optional): $5 buy in

Odd fish(optional); $1 buy in 

As for payouts I'm not sure


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

10 dollar entry 3 channels one over 28"
1 big fish (optional)
1 odd fish(optional)
1 littlest channel (optional)
5 flathead also optional

this is for both tournaments 
we pay 5 places as well as have door prizes, rod n reel raffle, 50/50 drawings and kids division as well


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

I was out at Cripple Creek last week and grabbed 2 flyers for Cat tourneys. One was for the original Cripple Creek tourneys. The other had the same amount of dates and said "Katfish Tournament" at the top of the flyer. I believe the fisrt date was April 21st. Who is running these tourneys?


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

I am, with permission of Darlene down at cripple creek!!


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone having any luck with the cats? I want to get in this weeks tourny at Cripple Creek but I have not had any luck at all.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I believe there should only be the Cripple Creek tournaments ran from there. That is the way Jim would have wanted it. I get tired of people trying to get thier crap in where it shouldn't be.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

bttmline said:


> I believe there should only be the Cripple Creek tournaments ran from there. That is the way Jim would have wanted it. I get tired of people trying to get thier crap in where it shouldn't be.


Amen to that. The actual Cripple Creek tourney's have taken a big hit from what they were.....and a major problem is the extra tourney's being held. Heard lots of people complaining last year. Too small a bait shop to water it down like that.


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

Agreed. 1 big tourney enough is better than 2 smaller tournys!


----------



## catfish454life (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim was a great man and I don't think he would mind if someone else wanted to have a tournament at his shop and for that I will be going to both tournaments each month ...


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

in response to river: last week i seen a 31# flathead as well as a 43# both caught in 8-12 feet water...
We decided to have 2 tournaments to give everybody more chances to fish tournaments. I am sorry for that there is so much flack on this, but it gives people that work every other weekend or only get their kids every other weekend and want to fish with them.


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update. What were they using for bait to catch the flatties? Are you expecting a good turnout this weekend? Its gonna be a cold weekend on the water.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

What river did them fish come from?


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

We are expecting a decent turnout, the rain looking like it gonna move out by noon ...one flat in tusc river the other tappan lake, both on live Bait! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I will see you Saturday! Hope to see a nice turnout and some nice fish as well!


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

sounds good river, dont forget to introduce yourself


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

A 31# flathead from the tusc river is a giant! 43# is a trophy for tappan as well...Assuming that the 31 is from the tusc and the 43 is from tappan...do you know where about the fish came from the tusc?


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

That is what he told us

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Post up the results from the tournament man...How many people did you have enter?


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

I believe there were 38 people in the tounry. I was one of many who showed up[ with nothing. I fished the Tusk from 5 pm to 530 am and caught zero catfish. I used blue gill, chubs, crawlers and stink bait and only caugh a small pike and a bowfin. I just cant figure out the river right now.


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

37 entries, first place went to clintz ligget with 25#,Travis horner 2nd with 19# , 3rd was Josh chisnell with 18,4th was 17 # went to pual kindel, and fifth went to Louis helwig with 15 pounds .

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I was wondering what kind of turnout are you expecting this being a holiday weekend? I would think it would draw a good crowd. I know myself and two others are planning on fishing the tournament this weekend. We try to fish a couple of them every year. Always a good time and friendly people.


----------

